# Project brute force 2009 400km



## ColtenG (Feb 3, 2014)

Brute force 750 2009
1.5" spacers 
Snorkeled
28 inch skinny/wide silverbacks
2" highlifter lift
Wild boar rad relocate
Hmf performance series pipe


Looking into what fi controller and clutch modifications to do. Could see new rims before spring! Common summer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
Just waiting on tires/rims and programmer

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------

Totally forget that info was in my signature! Wooops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
Just waiting on tires/rims and programmer


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a good looking brute.


----------

